# Physio Moving from USA to SA



## grizfb75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am a physical(physio) Therapist in Seattle WA. I am considering making a leap to SA for employment for 1 year. Does anyone in this forum have any experinecence with this. 

Information about me:
I am single, no dependents.
I am used to living a fairly spartan lifestyle.
I would move for 1 year and most likely move back to the USA.
I most likely utilize public transportation/bike i.e. no car.
I would like to live in or near Cape Town if possible (see question #1 below)

Here's what I understand. With questions listed below.

1.) I will have to work for the government and placement is determined by need. This may mean a rural province but I am not sure.
Does anyone have any experiment with this sort of placement?​How is security in rural areas/provinces?​Any other tips and concerns​

2.) I have to take a test similar to the board exam I took in the states
How diffcult is this board exam?​Any tips on how to prepare?​
3.) I will not get paid very much i.e. equivlent of 17,500 USD annual.
I have seen some info on cost of living, this annual salary does not seem like a lot. Is it possible to survive on this much money?​Given my current lifestyle how much can I expect to pay in different regions of SA?​
Thanks in advance, this seems like an exciting adventure and I am looking for gaining some more information.

Eric


----------



## Bienkie (Nov 21, 2009)

*Hi*

I am living in Stellenbosch which is close to Cape Town. If possible, try to get a position in Stellenbosch - it is a beautiful town amongst the vine yards. It is also a student town which means there are lots of accommodation to rent - for instance garden flats etc.

Do you have a choice as to where you want to work? Areas like Paarl, Wellington, Ceres etc are also nice areas to work in. And of course anything close to Cape Town is nice. 

Your salary sounds good to me - a single person will definitely be able to survive on that. Public transport is almost non-existing unless you want to do it like the locals - use taxi's which is unfortunately not a safe way to go around. There are train services but not up to standard. A cheap car would be a better option - or even a scooter or something.

Security wise you will be fine - like in any other place in the world, you must abide by certain common sense "rules" - do not go to the more "notorious" places late at night and alone, if you arrive I am sure the locals will inform you where to be safe and what to avoid. Crime is a big problem in SA, but I personally would prefer the Western Cape region before the other provinces. Crime is starting to become a problem here too, but is seems still under control. 

I think you might be shocked by the public health system - some hospitals are really in desperate need of funding, management - how can I explain? I am sure you will gain good experience whilst being here in SA.

All in all, I can recommend SA - I think it is one of the most beautiful countries in the world. The people are friendly and they will welcome you.

Feel free to ask more questions - I am a social worker currently working for a Non-profit organisation and might be able to help with questions about accommodation or anything else.

Bienkie




grizfb75 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a physical(physio) Therapist in Seattle WA. I am considering making a leap to SA for employment for 1 year. Does anyone in this forum have any experinecence with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## deegirl (Jun 1, 2010)

grizfb75 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a physical(physio) Therapist in Seattle WA. I am considering making a leap to SA for employment for 1 year. Does anyone in this forum have any experinecence with this.
> 
> ...


Oh! I forgot, Eric!

The public transport is not near to that of what you have in Seattle! That has to be one thing that I really and truly miss of Seattle - the buses, trains, mono rails and even the ferries! So, in short, I would hugely suggest you get a bike, scooter or second hand car when you get here!

I am going back ro Seattle! 

Dee


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Couple of insights:
* Forget public transport; it is largely non-existent.
* Your salary sounds very low to me but I have only lived in the large cities.
* Security related issues differ from area to area and as such it is tough to comment without knowing which area you are considering.


----------



## toddcarson (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi! I am an occupational therapist, and have planned to move form Florida to SA for retirement. But if I could find a job, I may go sooner! How did you get your job? Did you have any problems getting your visa? When will you go? I'll be eager to hear how it goes for you! Good luck!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

toddcarson said:


> Hi! I am an occupational therapist, and have planned to move form Florida to SA for retirement.


May I ask why? I have been to Florida on a few occasions and found it to be a great place (well, most of it) - Why move to SA?


----------



## toddcarson (Jun 19, 2010)

*Why move to SA from Florida*

I love Africa in general, and have longed dreamed of being able to live there, especially in the velt, near a park. I am looking at buying property in a private game reserve setting. I would like to spend my retirement as a volunteer, either with kids or animals, or both (sometimes they are the same!  ); I have considered Kenya as well, but initially SA seemed safer and more established than Kenya. I love the geographical and geological variety SA has to offer- here in FL we are pure flat! I have also considered New Zealand, which has a lot to offer as well, but not the game;


----------

